# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  وحدن بيبقوا متل زهر البيلسان

## حبيبتي والمطر

قصه اغنيه وحدن بيبقوا متل زهر البيلسان


كاتب هذه القصيده هو الشاعر اللبناني طلال حيدر التي غنتها فيروز تحت اسم وحدن



قصه القصيده

كان الشاعر طلال حيدريشرب فنجاني قهوته الصباحي والمسائي على شرفه منزله المطله على غابه تقع على مقربه من منزله
مرت فتره من الزمن عندما كان طلال حيدر يشرب قهوته الصباحيه يلاحظ دخول ثلاثه شبان الى الغابه في الصباح وبخرجون في المساء ومع مرور الزمن اخذ هؤولاء الشبان الثلاثه يلقون التحيه على طلال حيدر في الصباح عند دخولهم الى الغابه وكذلك في المساء



وهنا اعتاد طلال حيدر ان يرى هؤولاء الشبان كل يوم وهو يتسائل ماذا يفعل هوؤلاء الشبان داخل الغابه من الصباح الى المساء
الى ان اتى اليوم الذي القى الشبان التحيه على طلال حيدر في الصباح ودخلو الى الغابه وفي المساء خرج طلال حيدر ليشرب قهوته لكنه لم يرى الشبان يخرجون فانتظرهم لكنهم لم يخرجو فقلق طلال حيدر الى ان وصله خبر يقول ان هناك ثلاثه شبان فلسطينيين قامو بعمليه فدائيه وسط اسرائيل وعندما شاهد صور الشبان الثلاثه تفجأ بان الشبان الذين استشهدو هم نفسهم الشبان الذين اعتاد ان يتلقى التحيه منهم في الصباح والمساء




فكتب قصيدته قائلا 

وحدن بيبقو متل زهر البيلسان وحدهن بيقطفو وراق الزمان
بيسكرو الغابي بيضلهن متل الشتي يدقوا على بوابي على بوابي
يا زمان يا عشب داشر فوق هالحيطان ضويت ورد الليل عكتابي
برج الحمام مسور و عالي هج الحمام بقيت لحالي لحالي
يا ناطرين التلج ما عاد بدكن ترجعوا صرخ عليهن بالشتي يا ديب بلكي بيسمعو
وحدن بيبقو متل هالغيم العتيق وحدهن وجوهن و عتم الطريق
عم يقطعوا الغابي و بإيدهن متل الشتي يدقوا البكي و هني على بوابي
يا زمان من عمر فيي العشب عالحيطان من قبل ما صار الشجر عالي
ضوي قناديل و أنطر صحابي مرقوا فلوا بقيت عبابي لحالي
يا رايحين و التلج ما عاد بدكن ترجعو صرخ عليهن بالشتي يا ديب بلكي بيسمعو

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
رائعة جداً أول مره بعرف قصة هالقصيدة 
استمتعت كتير بهالمعلومات القيمة 
مشكورة " مطر "

*

----------


## (dodo)

حلو كتير استمتعت  بالقراءة 
يسلمو

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

شكرا" على المرور المميز " غصون "

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

العفو دودو  :Icon2:

----------


## اليتيم العماني

ومن الشعر ما فتن .

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

نزار قبانى فاتن فى الشعر

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

اجمل صوت سمعتة بحياتى

----------

